# 20 places your company should be listed on the web



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Click here.

Good list of places to list yourself. Just make sure you are using the same info in every place.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Am already on half of those. Need to step it up. Looks like another Homework assignment. (to go along with the project book)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

How was the seminar, why not tell us about it here? Maybe we could do some brainstorming on content?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you, great post. 

There's always more work to do!


----------



## palmerjerr (Aug 2, 2010)

Top 4 most important as per me:
Facebook Business Page, Twitter, Flickr, & YouTube.


----------



## Mass Painters (May 19, 2011)

Google (Business Listing) and Yelp are two essentials.


----------

